# Dolby Atmos



## b bos37 (May 30, 2011)

Went to see the Kingsmen in Dolby Atmos and comparing it to my home theatre set up which is 9.2 with wide channel ..... Not that great.Why?

When I listen to normal Dolby movies in theatres I feel like the center channel always over powering and the rest of the channel having strong mid and lack highs and lows.

Comparing this with Dolby Atmos much has improved but not enough to convince me to replace my top end Denon AV amp with the new one which has Dolby Atmos.

Even when I went to my local dealer,I was not convinced with the demo watching the new Transfomer movie in Dolby Atmos.

Conclusion, instead of revelation in sound technology Dolby Atmos more like evolution in sound. If you have AV amp with 9.1 or 9.2, and have not set up your system utilizing all the channels, try it and you'll be amazed.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback!

I am even a step behind you, I think 5.1 does the job. I was all for 6.1 and 7.1, then it turns out so many blurays are only 5.1 anyway. Not to mention all streaming services are 5.1 at best. I'm in no rush to spend money on Atmos. It's like 6.1 was when it came out. So few movies are going to support it it's not worth funneling $$$ into. I think I have ONE dvd that actually has a discrete 6.1 sound track that I used on my old receiver. Is this deja vu?


----------

